# History Of Anand Karaj



## kds1980 (May 23, 2005)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

     Yesterday I Was Hearing Katha Of Late Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen
He Said That Anand Karaj Started Around 125years Ago. Before That Sikhs Were
Married To According The Hindu Rituals. Is It True.if Anybody Has Information Please Post It On Forum
                     Kanwardeep Singh


----------



## Prithipal Singh (Nov 7, 2005)

There are two Nirankari groups, Do not confuse the Nirankari’s with the _Sant Nirankaris(The Sant Nirankari made it's beginnings in 1929 in Peshawar. This group was involved in recent fights with Sikhs..)_

The Nirankaris trace their beginnings to Baba Dyal (1783-1855).
There was no one to “guide” the Sikhs after Maharaj Ranjits time, and Hindhu pundits started influencing the Gurdwaras !!, Sikhs stopped doing path, and Hindhu pundits started taking over custody of Guru Granth Sahib !!!!. In orger to Revive Sikhism, 2 movements originated, Nirankari, and Namdharis.
Their "leaders" started "reviving" and reforming as they deemed fit. Some aspects were consistent some were different. After a few years Sikh Sabha movement started as well, in order to have "One Uniform Sikh Standard", and to try to revive and maintain Sikhi. (This is the Sikhism stream curently in use.)
All Marriages were being done around the Agni (fire), and the first marriage which was done around Guru Granth Sahib was started by the Nirankari’s. The Singh Sabha adopted this and we currently use the same ceremony.
I have not seen any historical evidence stating that the Sikh Anand marriage started before that.

http://www.panthkhalsa.org/raj/raj_be.php

http://www.sikh-heritage.co.uk/movements/Nirankaris/Nirankaris.htm

http://allaboutsikhs.com/history/his0517.htm


----------



## mehargags (Nov 17, 2005)

I have searched allot on this topic way back but didn't get anything, what i come to know that it may be started in 1920 when sgpc was established & sikh Laws came
Not sure though


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 18, 2007)

This was my first thread on SPN and to I was dissappointed that it did not get much replies.TOday i found an article Global Sikh Studies.net >> Home Page and i found my answers

Guru Gobind Singh
Guru Gobind Singh promoted Anand Karaj. In this context, his Hukam Namahs by
various authors provides no clarification. In Reht Namah by Bhai Daya Singh 14 is
written that a Sikh should not get married by a Brahmin.. It means that Sikh should not
marry by Vedic ceremony, and should not get it done except by Anand Karaj.
Bhai Mani Singh was contemporary of Guru Gobind Singh. In Bhagtawali by
Bhai Mani Singh, under the heading Vajub-al-Araz, Guru Gobind Singh 15 advised that
marriage should be done by Anand Karaj, and after that it should be got done by
Brahmin

Nirankari Lehr
Founder of Nirankari movement Baba Dayal ji 20 (1773 – 1855 A.D.), realized that Sikhs
did not adhere to their religious practices, and these were suppressed by practices of
Hindu priests. He determined to awaken the Sikhs. In 1808 A.D. he got himself married
[19] Jiwan Marag, Dr. Kulwant Singh Khokhar, Academy of Guru Granth Studies, USA, !983-84,
Abridged from autobiography of S. Mela Singh Khokhar, 1958 A.D.
[20] Baba Dayal ji Nirankari: Dayal ji – Sikh Dharam De Sidhant, Dr. Man Singh Nirakari, referred to
above. Pages 48 to 53. Encyclopedia of Sikhism, Chief Edited Harbans Singh, Punjabi University, Patiala,
1992, Page 126.
with Shabad-Kirtan and Ardas, in Dharamsala of Sant Budhu Shah, Sewa Panthi, in
Bhera (now in Pakistan).
In 1855, his son Baba Darbara Singh Nirankari, married a couple in Nirankari
Darbar in Rawalpindi (now in Pakistan), by Anand Karaj. In this ceremony, four Lavan’
in Raag Suhi were recited, and the boy followed by girl, went around Guru Granth Sahib
with each recitation of Lavan’ (total four rounds). This Anand Karaj movement initiated
by Nirankaris faced strong opposition and difficulties, but Nirnkaris whole-heartedly
persisted in following their effort to revive Sikh procedures.
In 1855 A.D., Baba Darbara Singh married with Anand Karaj, Bhola Singh son of
Nihal Singh Kakkar, and Nihali daughter of Waheguru Singh (Hari Singh Siali, Khatri).
It was an open, fearless and united challenge to the opponents of Anand Vivah.
In 1861 A.D., Baba Darbara Singh was refused by Granthis and Pujaris of
Harimandir Sahib and Akal Takht to hold Anand Karaj in Akal Takht, Amritsar. Nothing
deterred Baba Darbara Singh. With cooperation of Thakur Gulab Singh, he performed
Anand Karaj of Boota Singh with Mira Dai daughter of Karam Singh, in the Gurdwara of
Thakur Dayal Singh, at Amritsar. It was an eye opener to Mahants and Granthis of
Harimandir Sahib, and Akal Takht, as well as was a lesson to others in Amritsar.
In the time of Baba Ratta ji Nirankari, during 1992 A.D. to 1998 A.D. Anand
marriages were performed at Lahore, and Peshawar etc. Nirnkaris pursued Anand
marriages devotedly, adding to its acceptance, practice, and popularity in the Sikh
masses.
Namdharis
Baba Ram Singh Namdhari,21 was founder of Namdhari movement. He visited Dewan of
Nirankaris. Anand Karaj was being performed. After Dewan (program in Gurdwara) was
over, Baba Ram Singh discussed the newly started Anand Vivah with Baba Darbara
Singh, and got information about this ceremony. Baba Darbara Singh asked Baba Ram
Singh to cooperate in promoting Anand Karaj. Baba Ram Singh Namdhari, adopted
Anand marriage in 1863 A.D. with the difference that Pherae (Lavan’ - going around)
were done around Vedi cum Havan.
Singh Sabha Lehr
When Namdhari Lehr was suppressed by the English Government, Singh Sabha Lehr 22
came into being in Amritsar, in 1873 A.D. Later, its branches opened at Rawalpindi, an
Lahore. Its motive was to remove all non-Sikh ceremonies from the Sikh world, and to
bring revolution in the Sikh life – living as per the Sikh dictates. They reformed working
in Gurdwaras, and day-to-day religious life of Sikhs.
In 1883, Khalsa Dewan Amritsar was established, and after that Khlsa Dewan
Lahore (1886) was formed. Due to differences in Khalsa Dewans Amritsar and Lahore,
Chief Khalsa Dewan was formed at Amritsar (1902). Its president was Bhai Sahib Arjun
[21]


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 18, 2007)

also, in his 52 Hukamnamas, Guru Gobind Singh ji says:

Anand Viah bina grahist nahi karna - do not start married life without Anand marriage rites.

so how could it have been invented recently if Guru Sahib himself spoke of it?

thanks for the interesting article, Kanwardeep, i appreciate the historical perspective.  and since i'm doing anand karaj soon myself, it's especially meaningful for me.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 18, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> also, in his 52 Hukamnamas, Guru Gobind Singh ji says:
> 
> Anand Viah bina grahist nahi karna - do not start married life without Anand marriage rites.
> 
> ...



Kelly ji there were doubt among sikh historians whether the 52 hukams are really hukams of guru gobind singh ji or not.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Nov 18, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> Kelly ji there were doubt among sikh historians whether the 52 hukams are really hukams of guru gobind singh ji or not.


 

there's a copy of them at Poatna Sahib...  who do people think wrote them?

i always think of them as being the most concise and basic of the historical rehetnama...  i didn't realize there was a dispute.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 18, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> there's a copy of them at Poatna Sahib...  who do people think wrote them?
> 
> i always think of them as being the most concise and basic of the historical rehetnama...  i didn't realize there was a dispute.



It could be anybody.

After the death of guru gobind singh ji sikhs got divided and that was time of war so much of sikh historical material got lost.We have many rehatnama's of 18th century describing
what sikhs do or what not.some are highly pro hindu,while others are highly anti muslim.


----------



## amarbedi8 (Dec 4, 2009)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
> Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
> 
> Yesterday I Was Hearing Katha Of Late Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen
> ...


hi bro sat sri akal
maskeen sahib was very much right .you can your self think about it because till gurugobind sahib bestowed the mastership to Guru granth sahib was it possible to take "lavan" around the guru granth sahib .he didnt do this ritual because adigranth was with dheermal(grandson of guru hargobind) and he refused to impart the same to guru gobind singh and gurugobind singh than created the granth(gurugranth) and edited the 9th gurus bani with the help of his spritual power . and it was happend after the birth of baba joravar singh the son of 10th guru.  it was purely a political move to start Anand Karaj to show separate sikhs from hindus. baba ram singh (satguru of namdharies) started first the tradition in his community that lavana from adi granth sahib(gurugranth sahib) would be recited and anti clockwise lavana(pherey) arround thefirepit. 
  and most of all it is no where mantion in guru granth sahib to do this as a marriage ritual but the lavana in it is about the meeting of soul true god not for the bodily meeting of man and woman .and one point is that guru granth sahib is the universal granth for all cast and creed and not a riualastic granth. you can see your self that 9th gurus bani only and specialy recited on the death ceromanies.. all political


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 4, 2009)

amarbedi8 said:


> hi bro sat sri akal
> maskeen sahib was very much right .you can your self think about it because till gurugobind sahib bestowed the mastership to Guru granth sahib was it possible to take "lavan" around the guru granth sahib .he didnt do this ritual because adigranth was with dheermal(grandson of guru hargobind) and he refused to impart the same to guru gobind singh and gurugobind singh than created the granth(gurugranth) and edited the 9th gurus bani with the help of his spritual power . and it was happend after the birth of baba joravar singh the son of 10th guru.  it was purely a political move to start Anand Karaj to show separate sikhs from hindus. baba ram singh (satguru of namdharies) started first the tradition in his community that lavana from adi granth sahib(gurugranth sahib) would be recited and anti clockwise lavana(pherey) arround thefirepit.
> and most of all it is no where mantion in guru granth sahib to do this as a marriage ritual but the lavana in it is about the meeting of soul true god not for the bodily meeting of man and woman .and one point is that guru granth sahib is the universal granth for all cast and creed and not a riualastic granth. you can see your self that 9th gurus bani only and specialy recited on the death ceromanies.. all political



Amar bedi ji

I am sorry to say that you are wrong .This was My one of the first posts on this site and at that time I didn't have much knowledge.Please read the following

*Guru Gobind Singh
Guru Gobind Singh promoted Anand Karaj. In this context, his Hukam Namahs by
various authors provides no clarification. In Reht Namah by Bhai Daya Singh 14 is
written that a Sikh should not get married by a Brahmin.. It means that Sikh should not
marry by Vedic ceremony, and should not get it done except by Anand Karaj.
Bhai Mani Singh was contemporary of Guru Gobind Singh. In Bhagtawali by
Bhai Mani Singh, under the heading Vajub-al-Araz, Guru Gobind Singh 15 advised that
marriage should be done by Anand Karaj, and after that it should be got done by
Brahmin*

In Bhai Daya singh rehatnama anand karaj was mentioned.Bhai mani singh too mentioned about anand karaj and there was no political motive for them to do anand karaj..Also all the khalsa sikhs were involved in Gorrila war in 18th century.Was it possible for them to find a pandit to get married?


----------



## amarbedi8 (Dec 14, 2009)

may be i am wrong my dear but you made your self blind as the wife of Dhritrashtra of Mahabharat. 1 bhai daya singh or else made Rahitnamas were those Rahit namas were said by Gurus or that was their on opinion based on Guru granth sahib! you your self admit that at war times how could  a pandit arrange the marriage.. my dear best of your Knowledge how many copies of    Guru granth sahib were there but pandit! 3 do you know how maharaja ranjit singh got married ! my dear "mai so guru paio ja kao naam viveko" i found that guru named wisdom and mind "kabir 'GGS' "Bani pade mukh zutho bole nigurey ki mat a hey" 'GGS' you are just pursuing those who are proffesors not experienced (anubhvi) Naded sahib,sikh of Assam theyhad the Prachin ritual search them. who solmenised the marriage of Guru Gobind singhwas it pandit or pathi name them(unsolved Q. or left  unsolved by our sikh scollers because they cant be Sant or gurus but they are trying to be and more or less they have become Chaya guru' shado masteres)the rahit maryada you talk about is it prior to naded sahib where guru Gobind sahib bestowed the guru gaddi to GGS.
rest for next time bro


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 14, 2009)

> may be i am wrong my dear but you made your self blind as the wife of Dhritrashtra of Mahabharat



Thank you for calling me blind.Every person who come's online beleive that he is scholar in sikhism and others are Blind you are no different from them.



> 1 bhai daya singh or else made Rahitnamas were those Rahit namas were said by Gurus or that was their on opinion based on Guru granth sahib



In your First post you said that It was a political move.Bhai daya singh was one of the first panj pyara's was he also playing some political move ?If it was mentioned in that Rehatnama then the ceremony traces its origin in 18th century hen there was no political move to separate sikhs from Hindu's



> my dear best of your Knowledge how many copies of Guru granth sahib were there but pandit!



Sikhs always keep swaroops of Guru granth sahib with them.Please read some of the accounts of Britishers who studied the habits of sikhs in 18th century



> do you know how maharaja ranjit singh got married



Is Maharaja Ranjit singh's life example of a how a sikh should live.His wife performed sati.He kept many sex slaves too.


----------

